# Comment redimensionner la partition Windows ?



## Mad (20 Novembre 2006)

Voila, j'ai bien installé bootcamp et donc je tourne en bi-systeme.

Sauf que nouveau utilisateur Mac Os X, je pensai utiliser windows plus que ca... et donc je lui ai alloué lors de la creation de la partition 32 Go. 

Seulement voila mon probleme, je n utiliserai que 15 Go grand maximum pour Windows (logiciel pour le boulot).

Comment redimenssionner ma partition Windows en 15 Go et realouer mes 18 Go restant à ma tres chere partition MAC OS X ?....

Quelle est la manip la plus simple (je ne souhaite surtout pas reinstaller windows).

Merci à vous.

Cordialement, 
Mad.


----------



## Kiyoshi (20 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour !

Voila je serais toi je tenterais d'utiliser Partition Magic, mais voila je ne sais pas du tout si il est capable de redimensionner des partion sur un macbook, je serais toi j'attendrais des témoignages, car je ne suis vraiment pas sur, et je ne souhaite que tu plante ta partition windows ou les deux...

A bientôt !!!


----------



## Mad (20 Novembre 2006)

J'ai tenté le redimensionnement avec Partition Magic Version enregistré commerciale derniere version et celui ci plante au démarrage. Partition magic ne peut pas faire ces travaux.

J'ai parcouru un peu les forums Apple (en anglais) sur ce sujet precis de redimensionnement mais...

1, je ne suis pas expert ni en mac ni en anglais

En gros d'apres ce que j ai compris, cela consisterai à faire une image de la partition Windows avec tout ce qu'elle contient, supprimer la partition Windows a l aide de boot camp, reinstaller Bootcamp et copier l'image de la partition windows dans l'emplacement de la nouvelle partition redimensionner a la dimension voulu.

mais....j'ai vraiment peur de faire des erreurs de manip.

Merci de votre aide.

Cordialement, 
BELMONTE FABIEN.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

Evite d'alouer 15go pour une utilisation de 15 go, sinon ton windows va ramer à mort !! Il faut quelques go de marge.


----------



## Mad (20 Novembre 2006)

Pas de probleme, je connais bien windaube, 5% de plus est obligatoire pour un fonctionnement correct de la machine.

le probleme est de faire toute la manip d avant.....


----------



## Zarvox (20 Novembre 2006)

J'ai la solution et gratos en plus ! 

Comme tu est novice je ne vais pas te donner les commandes à entrer dans le terminal mais la méthode full graphique.

La solution s'appelle Gparted. Tu peux soit utiliser un LiveCD (Ubuntu convient bien). Il existe un LiveCD avec uniquement Gparted (version 0.3.1-1).

Il va t'afficher la liste des partitions du disque et il n'y à qu'à cliquer sur celle que tu veux redimensionner.

Dans la fenêtre qui s'affiche la partition est représentée par une barre avec des flèches à chaque extrémité.

C'est la flèche de droite qui indique la taille maximale de ta partition. Déplace cette flèche vers la valeur qui te semble la meilleure et appuie sur OK. Ne touche à rien d'autre sous peine de foutre le souc dans la table des partitions et perdre toutes tes données.

Pour valider tes changements clique sur le Appliquer (le V vert).

Redémarre ton mac (sur mac os bien sûr) et constate le redimensionnement


----------



## Zarvox (20 Novembre 2006)

Kiyoshi a dit:


> Bonjour !
> Voila je serais toi je tenterais d'utiliser Partition Magic, mais voila je ne sais pas du tout si il est capable de redimensionner des partion sur un macbook, je serais toi j'attendrais des témoignages, car je ne suis vraiment pas sur, et je ne souhaite que tu plante ta partition windows ou les deux...



Partition Magic n'est pas encore adapté pour éditer la table des partitions des nouveaux mac (et des futurs PC) car sur les ordinateurs utilisant l'EFI (le succésseur du BIOS) la table des partitions se nomme GPT (anciennement MBR).

Unix nous apporte un outil adapté, Gparted, qui est relativement proche de Partition Magic dans son utilisation.

Il à une belle interface graphique est existe sous forme de LiveCD ou Live USB.


----------



## Mad (20 Novembre 2006)

J'ai lancer le Live CD de Gparted, mais l'application semble rechercher en vain mes partitions... ca cherche...ca cherche...c'est lent et ca marche pas. :/


----------



## Zarvox (20 Novembre 2006)

Je n'avait pas encore essayé le livecd sur ma machine car j'était au boulot sur pc, désolé  

Sur PC justement ce livecd fonctionne parfaitement.

En parcourant le forum de Gparted j'ai découvert qu'apparement c'est parce qu'il ne détecte pas le CD alors qu'il a booter dessus !

Bon passons à une autre méthode.

Tu peux utiliser le livecd d'Ubuntu 6.10, je te jure qu'il fonctionne sur mac je m'en suis encore servi il y à deux minutes, et lancer Gnome Partition Editor depuis le menu Systeme puis Administration.

Je te conseille de te documenter sur http://gparted.sourceforge.net.


----------



## boulifb (25 Novembre 2006)

redimensionner la partition windows???
ben tu la supprimes, tout simplement.

Utilise Windows sous Parallels, ça tournera 10x plus vite qu'en natif, et en plus tu ne gaspilleras pas de partition pour Windows dans la mesure où Parallels alloue l'espace disque virtuel au fur et à mesure de l'utilisation de Windows.


----------



## Zarvox (25 Novembre 2006)

boulifb a dit:


> Utilise Windows sous Parallels, ça tournera 10x plus vite qu'en natif, et en plus tu ne gaspilleras pas de partition pour Windows dans la mesure où Parallels alloue l'espace disque virtuel au fur et à mesure de l'utilisation de Windows.



Sauf si on à besoin de TOUTE la puissance de Windows.

Sur Parallels tu fait comment pour utiliser les applications 3D gourmandes ou même les derniers jeux sortis ?

Il y à aussi le fait que Parallels ne gère toujours pas parfaitement l'USB et que certains périphériques ne fonctionnent pas.


----------



## flotow (25 Novembre 2006)

boulifb a dit:


> Utilise Windows sous Parallels, ça tournera 10x plus vite qu'en natif.



Oui, c'est d'ailleur pour ca qu'Apple a sorti BootCamp :rateau:


----------



## boulifb (25 Novembre 2006)

Zarvox a dit:


> Sauf si on à besoin de TOUTE la puissance de Windows..


"toute la puissance de windows..." à voir..  c'est pour ça que ça tourne plus vite sous Parallels 



Zarvox a dit:


> Sur Parallels tu fait comment pour utiliser les applications 3D gourmandes ou même les derniers jeux sortis ?.


 gourmandes, comme tu dis...



Zarvox a dit:


> Il y à aussi le fait que Parallels ne gère toujours pas parfaitement l'USB et que certains périphériques ne fonctionnent pas.



je te l'accorde.
mais pour faire de l'encodage, de l'office, bref des trucs de base, ça suffit largement.

cordialement


----------



## Zarvox (25 Novembre 2006)

Oui mais voilà l'utilisateur qui as ouvert le message à besoin de bootcamp pour utiliser un logiciel spécifique pour son boulot.

Son logiciel ne tournait peut-être pas dans parallels ou il n'avait pas parallels.


----------



## flotow (25 Novembre 2006)

Le seul moyen 'propre' disons, officiel, qui est celui proposé par Apple est de supprimer cette partition, puis de la recreer (ce qui dit reinstallation  )
Sinon, c'est vrai ca, Win plus rapide dans parallels? (a quel point?, malgré certains points non gerés)


----------



## Zarvox (26 Novembre 2006)

J'ai lu dernièrement sur MacOSXhints qu'il y avait moyen de créer une image disque de la partition Windows grâce à Utilitaire de disque.

Dans Utilitaire de disque il suffit juste de sélectionner la partition windows et dans le menu fichier choisir nouvelle>image disque à partir de (nom de la partition).

L'image disque créée peut servir à recréer la partition Windows quand celle-ci à été supprimer par bootcamp en vue de la redimensionner.

Pour que cette partition soit bootable par windows il faut que l'installeur de windows ai préalablement formattée cette partition.

Comme OS X ne sait que lire le NTFS il faut à tout prix que la nouvelle partition soit au format FAT32, un utilitaire de Windows permettra par après de passer la partition du format FAT à NTFS.

Ce que l'article ne dit pas ou que je n'ai pas compris c'est est-ce que la partition sera toujours bootable si on recopie l'entièreté du dossier windows de l'image disque vers la partition.

Je sais que windows est assez susceptible de ce côté là.

Je précise que je n'ai pas testé la solution mais que des commentaires sur le site disent que ça fonctionne nickel.


----------



## Mad (28 Novembre 2006)

j ai parallels, mais ma clé USB qui gere la copie originale de mon logiciel pour le boulot ne tourne pas avec, donc pas  d autre solution que Bootcamp.

Et sinon je crois que je vais finalement tout supprimer et reinstaller au minimum....meme si ca va me prendre du temps...... :/

Vive Windaube...grrrr....

Merci à tous pour toutes ces reponses.


----------



## robzebot (28 Novembre 2006)

Il y a bien CopyCatX qui permet de cloner les partitions Mac OS X et Windows sur disque externe.
Une fois clon&#233;es, celle de Mac OS X permettrait de formater le disque interne, de le partitionner, puis CopyCatX reclonerait dans l'autre sens.
Mais je n'ai pas test&#233;, je n'ai pas de Mac Intel.


----------



## Zarvox (28 Novembre 2006)

Mad a dit:


> j ai parallels, mais ma clé USB qui gere la copie originale de mon logiciel pour le boulot ne tourne pas avec, donc pas  d autre solution que Bootcamp.



C'est bien ce que je disais. Parrallels ne gère toujours pas efficacement l'USB (surtout l'USB 2) au contraire de VMware.



robzebot a dit:


> Il y a bien CopyCatX qui permet de cloner les partitions Mac OS X et Windows sur disque externe.



Pas besoin d'un logiciel payant (et fort cher ) pour ça. Utilitaire de disque peut très bien le faire et en plus c'est gratuit


----------



## robzebot (28 Novembre 2006)

Zarvox a dit:


> Pas besoin d'un logiciel payant (et fort cher ) pour ça. Utilitaire de disque peut très bien le faire et en plus c'est gratuit


J'ai aussi lu très souvent qu'il était très lent.


----------



## Zarvox (28 Novembre 2006)

Entre un logiciel gratuit mais lent et un logiciel payant (60 euros) et peut-être plus rapide moi je préfère le gratuit.


----------



## robzebot (28 Novembre 2006)

Ok, donc sous réserve de l'avoir testé, on pourrait considérer que CopyCatX est un logiciel rapide et payant, donc pro, tandis que l'Utilitaire de disques est gratuit et lent, donc amateur.
Mais purée, personne ici ne semble l'avoir testé. J'ai fait une recherche sur le forum et j'en parle plus que quiconque. :hein:


----------



## Ironfalcon (1 Octobre 2007)

Je UP le topic car j'ai un pti souci similaire.

J'ai deux partitions sur mon mbp, (une mac et une windaub ;D ) j'ai bootcamp tout marche a merveille. Cependant j'aurai aimé aggrandir la partition de windaub, il y a t'il un logiciel façon Partition Magic mais sous MacOSX.

Du genre : ca maffiche les deux partitions, un pti coup de redimenssionement à la souris je clique sur appliquer et hop, j'ai redimenssionne à chaud sans perte de données.

merci d'avance


----------



## Zarvox (1 Octobre 2007)

Ironfalcon a dit:


> Du genre : ca maffiche les deux partitions, un pti coup de redimenssionement à la souris je clique sur appliquer et hop, j'ai redimenssionne à chaud sans perte de données.


Je connaît et j'utilise un tel programme (gratuit et simple) mais à ma connaissance il n'y à pas d'équivalent sous OS X.

J'utilises GParted (Gnome Partition Editor) qui est un projet open-source sous Linux.

Ca permet de redimensionner les partitions à la volée (sans perte de données) de façon graphique.

Le site officiel c'est http://gparted.sourceforge.net.

Il existe un LiveCD (CD bootable) ou mieux un LiveUSB (pour booter depuis une clé USB).

Je sais ce n'est pas mac mais c'est efficace et ça ne coûte pas cher.


----------



## Tarul (2 Octobre 2007)

Il semblerai que la version 1.5 de winclone, permettent d'&#233;tendre la partition Windows &#224; la vol&#233;.
Mais attention, il n'est pas fait mention de cette fonction sur le site, et je ne l'ai pas test&#233;.


----------



## Ironfalcon (3 Octobre 2007)

grace a winclone (merci pour la news de today), j'ai pu faire system D :

-backup partoch XP sur Mac HD via winclone
-retablissement de la partoche principale Mac HD via bootcamp assistant
-recreation de la partoche XP via bootcamp assistant
-restauration de l'image XP sur la partoch XP via winclone.

a marche nickel sans soucis


----------



## Toumak (4 Octobre 2007)

effectivement, il a l'air pas mal du tout ce petit soft  

il faudrait peut-être mettre un petit lien dans la FAQ, avis aux modos


----------



## Tarul (5 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> effectivement, il a l'air pas mal du tout ce petit soft
> 
> il faudrait peut-être mettre un petit lien dans la FAQ, avis aux modos



Voilà qui est fait.


----------



## juju30 (13 Novembre 2007)

Salut a tous,

J'aimerais savoir quoi faire pour supprimer une partition en FAT de Windows!

J'ai essay&#233; d'utiliser l'utilitaire de disque mais c'a effacer tout ce qu'il y avait!

Quand je lance Bootcamp, ce message s'affiche: 

"Le disque de d&#233;marrage ne peut &#234;tre ni partitionn&#233;, ni restaur&#233; dans une seule partition.
Le disque de d&#233;marrage doit &#234;tre format&#233; en un seul volume Mac&#160;OS &#233;tendu (journalis&#233 ou avoir d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; partitionn&#233; par Assistant Boot Camp pour l&#8217;installation de Windows."

J'ai besoin de supprimer ma partition Windows! Car j plein de probleme avec Windows et ca me prend de la place en trop!

Que dois-je faire?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Toumak (13 Novembre 2007)

juju30 a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> 
> J'aimerais savoir quoi faire pour supprimer une partition en FAT de Windows!
> 
> ...



si tu as leopard, on peut le faire avec l'utilitaire de disque, si tu l'as pas, t'es dans le caca


----------



## juju30 (13 Novembre 2007)

Oui j'ai installer leopard!

Mais je vois pas quoi faire d'autre de ce que j'ai essayer!

Que me propose tu?

Merci


----------



## Toumak (13 Novembre 2007)

juju30 a dit:


> Oui j'ai installer leopard!
> 
> Mais je vois pas quoi faire d'autre de ce que j'ai essayer!
> 
> ...



tu lances l'utilitaire de disque (applications > utilitaires) et tu sélectionne ton disque (entier, pas la partition), là tu sélectionne l'onglet partitionner 
ici tu click sur ta partition fat et ensuite tu click sur le petit moins

une fois qu'il aura fait ce qu'il faut tu pourras redonner toute la taille à la partition d'osx


----------



## juju30 (13 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tu lances l'utilitaire de disque (applications > utilitaires) et tu sélectionne ton disque (entier, pas la partition), là tu sélectionne l'onglet partitionner
> ici tu click sur ta partition fat et ensuite tu click sur le petit moins
> 
> une fois qu'il aura fait ce qu'il faut tu pourras redonner toute la taille à la partition d'osx



Merci

Tu es génial!

Parfait ca a marché  

Enfin mon disque plein!

A+


----------



## Toumak (13 Novembre 2007)

juju30 a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Tu es génial!
> 
> ...



tant mieux  
sinon, tu as réussi à réattribuer la place de la partition fat à la partition d'os x ?


----------



## juju30 (13 Novembre 2007)

Oui j reussi a remettre  en OS!

Ca a pris seulement 2 minutes pour redimensionner la partition d origine macintosh!

Merci encore


----------



## Ludi (18 Juin 2008)

Salut a tous,

Au risque de me faire taper sur les doigts pour vous faire repeter...d'avance pardon:
Je suis nouvelle sur Mac et je ne comprends pas bien le terme de "partition", serait-ce tout simplement de la taille qu'il s'agit?  Enfin...Ma situation et la suivante: j ai MacBook depuis 2 ans, Windows ayant ete installe a l'achat. Pour des raisons concernant le travail, je ne souhaite pas "desinstaller" Windows. Mais voila, ca prend bien trop de place et le Mac ne cesse de me repeter que le disque est plein et il rame...J'ai lu les posts sur comment redimensionner Windows mais je suis perdue ...y aurait il quelqu'un pour me donner une petite explication? Khup Kun kha


----------



## kevinh44fr (17 Novembre 2008)

Suite à quelques problèmes de licences, je préfèrerais éviter de réinstaller windows.
Je suis interessé par Gparted, a t-il été testé? Est-ce que ça marche bien?


----------



## Zarvox (17 Novembre 2008)

Oui GParted fonctionne très bien.

C'est la solution que j'utilises.


----------



## DeepDark (17 Novembre 2008)

Mais *toujours* sauvegarder ses données avant de faire quoi que ce soit...


----------



## Zarvox (17 Novembre 2008)

Oui c'est vrai mais moi j'aime vivre dangereusement


----------



## DeepDark (18 Novembre 2008)

Zarvox a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai mais moi j'aime vivre dangereusement


C'est un choix... Que je ne comprend pas 

Après faudra pas venir pleurer parce que tu as tout perdu


----------



## kevinh44fr (19 Novembre 2008)

D'accord, je vous remercie ^^


----------



## spiff51 (10 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, 

J'ai voulu redimensionner ma partition windows grâce à winclone et bootcamp.
J'ai donc sauvegardé mon ancien windows (25Go, dont 5 de libre) avec Winclone.
J'ai supprimé la partition, puis j'en ai refaite une de 32 Go avec BootCamp.
J'ai recopié l'ancien windows en utilisant Winclone. 

Le problème, c'est qu'il m'a fait un super clone, c'est à dire qu'il m'affiche dans mon nouveau windows recopié "25Go, donc 5 de libre".

Autrement dit j'ai 7Go a peu près qui se balladent nulle par et qui ne sont pas reconnus par Windows.

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu ce problème ?

Y a-t-il une solution ?

Merci !

EDIT : En passant par Mac OS, ma partition apparait également comme 25Go, dont 5 de libres.


----------

